# Roaming Toms!



## bwool (Feb 16, 2012)

I caught my first big tom this weekend & I'm wondering how long will these toms roam around?
How long does the breeding season last?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum bwool

Nice job on the cat. I'll let one of the cat experts answer that.

What part of the country are you in ?


----------



## bwool (Feb 16, 2012)

Im in texas btw.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Cats are always roaming they have territories like many animals. The breeding season usually makes them roam a bit more though looking for a little P HMMM cat.


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome to PT bwool. Lovely looking cat!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Welcome to PT bwool. Big ol tom, what did it weigh?


----------



## bwool (Feb 16, 2012)

He weighed 26 on my deer/hog scale.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome bwool. That's a nice cat!!!!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Real nice looking cat and welcome to PT.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Here kitty kitty...

Nice job on a nice cat.

Welcome.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Welcome to the site bwool. That's a pretty nice looking cat you got yourself!


----------

